# Message Therapist



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

*Massage Therapist*

I am moving to dubai and am sponsored by my employer. My girlfriend is coming but is currently looking for a massage therapist job (possibly in a hotel). Does anybody have any leads that can help her find a job in this line of work?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

erm,

is a message therapist like a massage therapist?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ogri750 said:


> erm,
> 
> is a message therapist like a massage therapist?


Thats a spin doctor isn't it, a message therapist


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ah ha

so, Alistair Campbell hasn't done well with his memoirs and is looking for a new avenue


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry about the typo, yes, a massage therapist. I might need a typing therapist


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Giants, I hope your partner is good, I had a massage from a Chinese lady in Diera.....she almost broke my back AND wanted to massage my front!!!!


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada, she is licensed and is unbelievable, very strong

Is there anybody out there there in this sort of field?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Massage 'therapists' in the UAE are generally from Thailand and not very well paid. As with most people here,you will need to do your own research as we cannot find people jobs. Has she even contacted any of the major hotels?



Pasanada - it is surprising common here to be asked if you want your chest massaged. I was most taken aback when I heard of it.

Ogris - Alastair Campbell spent some time in Dubai at theend of last year, I think. It was to promote his book and he gave a number of talks. Perhaps he really liked it and now fancies working in a spa?


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not one for visiting massage palours, Elphaba. After this chick had "massaged" my back, I certainly didn't want a breast removal service aswell!!! 

Thing is, she was VERY insistant I turned over..............hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I'm not one for visiting massage palours, Elphaba. After this chick had "massaged" my back, I certainly didn't want a breast removal service aswell!!!
> 
> Thing is, she was VERY insistant I turned over..............hmmmmmmmm


I'm lost for words ..... sorry


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm lost for words ..... sorry


You're not the only one!! Lol I'm naive in this type of thing.......Dubai certainly opened my eyes, and I thought Spain was forward, sexually!!! Lol


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

giants said:


> I am moving to dubai and am sponsored by my employer. My girlfriend is coming ...


You are aware of the potential problems that being unmarried may lead to? It is illegal to co-habit in the UAE if you are unmarried. Many do but if caught expect to be jailed and deported.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> You're not the only one!! Lol I'm naive in this type of thing.......Dubai certainly opened my eyes, and I thought Spain was forward, sexually!!! Lol


I'm going to get a job in massage therapy


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm going to get a job in massage therapy


Don't ask me to turn over then! LMAO


----------

